# Itching after surgery from being shaved.



## ddroppo (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey there. Since Comet's belly was shaved from his abdominal obstruction surgery he has become severely itchy. We are worried he is going to scratch the incision area if we can't find a way to relieve his itching. Is there anything we can do for him?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Get an E-collar and a Tshirt on Comet immediately. Scratching an incision can be disastrous or can cause a serious infection! Call your vet and see if they have any other ideas to keep your dog more comfortable. You might need to put some booties or well secured baby socks on his paws to prevent the nails from contacting the surface, but first and foremost, get an E-collar!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I might consider applying a light coating of Gold Bond powder in this situation. Check with your vet first, but the powder is great for relieving itching and irritation -- I know, I've used in on myself for blackberry bush scratches. I would definitely use the e-collar too, I think the combination would be very helpful.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I was going to say gold bond cream, or the anti itch stuff to get rid of the irritation as the hair grows back in. Should be over with in a few days or so if all goes well, but preventing the itching is vital!

Lana


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

ditto to the T-shirt and e-collar.
My vet always gave me a cream to put on Copper's incisions, but i'm not sure what it was. Can you ask your vet about it?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Agreeing with the t-shirt idea too. the e-collar will only help prevent licking, but if it's on his tummy, he could still scratch it with his feet. how about putting socks or boots on his back paws too? (Poor dog)

In the meantime, can you give him some good chew bones to help keep him distracted? A 4" long frozen raw beef marrow bone (often labelled in the grocery stores as "beef soup bones", and also available from some pet stores like global pet foods in their freezers) will go a long way to keep him busy (and keep his mind off of how silly he looks! 

Hope he's better soon.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Selli got an itchy spot next to her spay incision this summer, we put her on a good dose of benedryl (with our vets O.K.). Killed two birds with one stone. She didn't itch and she was drowsy enough not to be crazy while she recovered.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Neosporin really helped Kirby. It's anti bacterial and helps stop the itching.


----------

